# GPS Didn't Work



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If you go to Mars backpacking remember that your earth based GPS won't work.

I went up there this summer and got lost something terrible!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sad story, hopefully the folks at NASA can help you out.. :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey why did you let out the secret on my favorite vacation spot? :evil: JK


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> I hope you have some high-powered sunblock. :shock:


Yeah !!! Like SPF 1,000,000 on the overcast days....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife really enjoyed the backpacking trip in spite of it all.










She even went shopping.


----------

